# Excel - Bedingte Formatierung - Zeile aufgrund eines Zellwertes einfärben



## BitMan (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich ab eine Excel-Tabelle in Excel 2007 bei der ich die Zeilen anders formatieren möchte wo in der ersten Spalte "Erledigt" steht.
Leider komm ich da nicht weiter. Irgendwie bin ich da in der Adressierung scheinend falsch denkend. 

Beispiel: = A37 = "Erledigt"
da macht Excel dann "A37 = "Erledigt"" draus... 

Wer kann mir da mal weiter helfen. 

LG BitMan


----------



## Erik (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Wähle nicht Zellwert sondern Formel aus:

```
INDIREKT(ADRESSE(ZEILE();1))="Erledigt"
```
_geht bestimmt auch eleganter. Funktioniert aber _

Gruß
Erik


----------



## Drogist (26. Januar 2010)

@ BitMan
Eigentlich ist die Formel richtig. Also muss die Macke irgendwo anders sitzen. Oder versuche doch einmal: 

```
=$a37="Erledigt"
```
Das zumindest hat bei mir hingehauen. Dass du das bei "Formel ist" eingeben musst, weißt du gewiss.


----------



## BitMan (30. Januar 2010)

Also mit der Indirekt Anweisung geht es. Danke. Irgendwie kannte ich die noch nicht. 
Weist auch zufällig wie ich in VBA die zuletzt selektierte Zelle bekomme?

Also mit myAdr = ActiveCell.Address bekomm ich zwar eine Adresse, aber das ist die nach der Eingabe, in einem Anwendungsfall möchte ich aber wissen welche Zelle geändert wurde, wenn ich mit einem onChange Event los lege. 

Salü 
BitMan


----------



## Drogist (31. Januar 2010)

Meinst du so etwas?

```
Private Sub Worksheet_Change(ByVal Target As Range)
    MsgBox "Zeile: " & Target.Row & vbCrLf _
      & "Spalte: " & Target.Column & vbCrLf _
      & "Adresse: " & Target.Address
End Sub
```


----------



## BitMan (4. Februar 2010)

Nein, sorry, habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. 

Ich meinte nicht selektiert, sondern die letzte Zeile in meinem Arbeitsblatt in der was steht, respektive die letzte Spalte. 
Ohne das ich eine Schleife drüber laufen lasse... 

LG BitMan


----------



## tombe (4. Februar 2010)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.excel-inside.de/joomla/2...palte-und-letzte-zelle-per-vba-ermitteln.html

Da wird es anhand mehrerer Beispiele erklärt.

Gruß Thomas


----------

